# Rediscovering the joys of bare feet



## MunicipalWaylan (May 18, 2010)

I just walked across town barefoot, it was awesome. I used to walk barefoot everywhere but stopped because I got paranoid about slicing my feet up. Does anyone else love the feeling of walking bare foot, your feet getting rubbed raw and stained black? Its awesome.


----------



## Monkeywrench (May 18, 2010)

I loved walking around barefoot until I started traveling and ended up in cities where being barefoot is a really, really bad idea. ie DC, Camden NJ, New Orleans, NYC. In the sticks, or suburbs, though.. it's barefoot time!


----------



## ridegnu (May 18, 2010)

Barefoot Technology, so advanced.

I trekked half of Cali. and over half of Mexico after someone stole my shoes and pants while I was in the shower in Yosemite. Meanwhile, the old road dog of a bum I had met, happened to be in stall next to me. What does he find when he gets out of the shower, a $50 Kickdown in his boots, pFft


----------



## wildboy860 (May 19, 2010)

I absolutely love being barefoot! like Wrench said, not so much in the cities. bu twhen I'm out in the woods and its spring or summer, I'll go barefoot allday!


----------



## crustpunk82 (May 19, 2010)

being barefoot is the shit. and jiffy feet are just a side effect of a great time


----------



## MrD (May 20, 2010)

Ohh, you hippies!


----------



## connerR (May 21, 2010)

I absolutely hate being barefoot, unless inside or on the beach!


----------



## wildboy860 (May 21, 2010)

MrD said:


> Ohh, you hippies!


 
FUCK YEAH, I'ma HIPPY, with PRIDE!!! \m/


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (May 30, 2010)

hippies ftw


----------



## vegetarianathan (May 31, 2010)

MunicipalWaylan said:


> I just walked across town barefoot, it was awesome. I used to walk barefoot everywhere but stopped because I got paranoid about slicing my feet up. Does anyone else love the feeling of walking bare foot, your feet getting rubbed raw and stained black? Its awesome.


 
I remember a few years back camping with my grandparents in Locust Grove, I walked a mile or so to the dried river every day (beautiful viewpoint from there in my opinion) for 4 days and on the last day on the way back, stepped on a broken bottle from the jocky kids and got my foot cut up. Had to walk back 1/4 of a mile like that. Only time it's ever happened though, so I don't worry about it really.


----------



## ayron (Sep 18, 2010)

mmm barefeet is like fucking heaven! no question about it, you can climb anything, feel super connected to the earth and feel like a hobbit. fuck socks n shoes....but at the same time pavment destroys my feet after a day of walking on it so meh


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 18, 2010)

i've spent entire summers in bare feet, without any shoes at all...but usually the forest will get my eventually, and leave uncomfortable stab marks in my foot, that require the use of boots for healing.


----------



## Cade (Sep 18, 2010)

The first few weeks that I walk barefooted on gravel, it hurts like hell. Then after that the bottom of my feet turn black and callused and I can walk across gravel all day! I can go weeks without my shoes.


----------



## seasonchange (Sep 26, 2010)

love being barefoot. was forced to when i went camping with some friends this summer. got so drunk i left my shoes outside the night of a rainstorm; they were musty and damp for days afterwards so i refused to put them on, no matter where i was going. turns out some shops didn't even notice or care.
a little dangerous walking barefoot in alleyways, though. got a few bits of glass in my feet a couple months ago thanks to a several unseen broken bottles. resulted in a painful infection and scarring.


----------

